# poor sentra



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

here is what happens when my car meets the front end of a explorer not paying attention


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

DDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sucks


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

1SentraBeast said:


> DDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sucks



yeah no kidding...worst yet...it has to stay like that for at least 3 wks before i can get it fixed at the body shop


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Damn!










Was it a soccer mom? Sorry to hear that, hope everything works out.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah i had that happen to me a while back guy got mad that i got in front of him so i could be the first at the light and he just never hit the brakes just slamed right into me... then when i got the cops involved (cause they were doing a speed trap a block away) he tried to say i was a punk kid who cut him off (he was a old guy) but the cop gave him the fallowing to close ticket (to close to stop hehe) and insurance picked up the tab


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

thought I recognized that liscense plate LOL

Kentucky lol I hate our liscense plates they are so ugly... :balls:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> thought I recognized that liscense plate LOL
> 
> Kentucky lol I hate our liscense plates they are so ugly... :balls:



Come to Florida.. We have like 100 different plates to choose from. :banana:


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> thought I recognized that liscense plate LOL
> 
> Kentucky lol I hate our liscense plates they are so ugly... :balls:


yeah they are the suck..i hate them lol


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

CF trunk time!


----------

